# Dicks Sporting Goods coupon - $10 off $25 or more



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/PfUyK.jpg

Print it out, I used 2 of them today on a net and gaff so you can use more than 1, but they have to be separate transactions. You have to have a Dicks Score Card in order to use them, if you don't have one just sign up for one. It's free.


----------

